# First Exposure to Modern Arnis



## Miles (Nov 14, 2004)

I had my first exposure to Modern Arnis yesterday at some friends' dojang.  Masters Jeff and Debbie Jakubowicz brought in Master Bill Barker who taught several black belt examinees (and me, an interested non-examinee) some basic Modern Arnis.

It was a lot of fun learning new/different techniques and theories.  I enjoyed experiencing the pain applied by Master Barker and others (I am usually a visual learner, but when it comes to martial arts, I learn through sensory perception 

I am looking forward to exploring more of this art.

Miles


----------



## Seigi (Nov 14, 2004)

I'm glad you enjoyed the training.

Master Barker is an EXCELLENT instructor, i know by first hand account.
If you get the chance, train with him again.

Goodluck in your training.

Seigi :whip:


----------



## Cruentus (Nov 14, 2004)

Congrats on your introduction!

artyon:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Nov 15, 2004)

Miles,

You have lots of fun ahead of you.  Enjoy!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich Parsons (Nov 16, 2004)

Miles said:
			
		

> I had my first exposure to Modern Arnis yesterday at some friends' dojang.  Masters Jeff and Debbie Jakubowicz brought in Master Bill Barker who taught several black belt examinees (and me, an interested non-examinee) some basic Modern Arnis.
> 
> It was a lot of fun learning new/different techniques and theories.  I enjoyed experiencing the pain applied by Master Barker and others (I am usually a visual learner, but when it comes to martial arts, I learn through sensory perception
> 
> ...




Miles,

If you see or talk to Master Bill Barker, tell him I said Hi .

I am glad you got a good and fun introduction.

:asian:


----------

